# 2013 dfwapc officer elections



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

In January we will have elections for the 2013 club officers. Please decide if you are interested in running for an office. We will need to elect the officiers you see below. Those officiers will also appoint executive committee members to help with club duties. If you are interested in serving on the executive committee, please post as well. 

President
Vice-President
Secretary
Treasurer

We are scheduling our January meeting now. We will post by this week's end (hopefully) the date time and place for the January meeting.


----------

